

7 ways I’ve almost killed FreshBooks - aliasaria
http://entrepreneur.venturebeat.com/2009/09/09/7-ways-i%E2%80%99ve-almost-killed-freshbooks/

======
nopassrecover
"Doubt is born out of fatigue and loneliness, and there is a lot of both when
you are running a start up. Hang in there and keep your feet moving - there’s
still a lot of time for you to change the world."

What I needed to hear right now. Right now we're facing very similar
competition and finding it hard to crystallise why we are different. Maybe
it's time to throw in the towel but sentiments like this keep you going.

~~~
fnid
Don't worry so much about the competition. How many operating systems are
there? How may databases? How many bags of chips and loaves of bread and
accounting systems and types of yogurt?

Build your stuff to last, keep your customers happy, slowly accumulate more
and more and be tight with your money so you don't die.

 _That_ is how real businesses are built and have been built for centuries.
Just because we are using "bleeding edge" technology doesn't change anything.
How many different technologies have come out in history? Automobiles?
Airlines? Television? VCRs, dvds, laser disk?

Focus on your business and your customers and your survival. Most of your
customers don't even know your competitors exist and even if there are 10,
then odds are if you are all the same, you'll get 10% of the market.

Go to wal-mart and see how many shampoos there are and pain killers.... all
those companies are doing fine.

~~~
veteran
Although this message is comforting in my IMO the comparison is not that
relevant. There is difference between digital and physical goods when it comes
to marginal cost, complexity, and other limits in serving each additional
customer.. Also if it is online only marketing with no "human factors" (as in
the case of db/OS vendors) involved in the sales process then again the make
or break avenues are limited.. Good things are with digital goods you can
iterate quickly both in terms of product features and getting the message
out.. so if you let nature take its course then a strong and smart competitor
will kill you..If you have to win then you have to outsmart at least in a
niche..

------
ConceptDog
Mike's amazing at 'Marketing 2.0'. Smart dude working in what could have been
a dull space that he and the freshbooks crew manage to make interesting.

------
zaidf
Each point had me saying "ok tell me more!". I wish he had elaborated more on
each point.

------
edw519
_Thinking we had to move faster than we did...Turns out I was wrong_

This runs contrary to a lot of current wisdom.

I often find myself feeling like I'm moving a little too fast, wanting to say,
"Whoa, slow down and think this part of it through a little more." Then I feel
guilty. Am I crazy or should I trust my gut?

I wish OP would say a little more about his experience. _Why_ does he feel
this way now? A few reference points sure would come in handy.

